
Understanding Memory Usage in Docker Desktop on Mac - pooya72
https://docs.google.com/document/d/17ZiQC1Tp9iH320K-uqVLyiJmk4DHJ3c4zgQetJiKYQM/edit
======
chmaynard
> Activity Monitor in MacOS Mojave has a double-counting bug, causing it to
> report double the actual memory allocated.

Ouch. Assuming this bug was introduced in Mojave, a basic regression test
would have caught it.

